# Argentina negotiating to buy Kfir fighters from Israel



## CougarKing (18 Nov 2015)

A threat to the 4 RAF Typhoons in the Falklands?

*Argentine-Israeli Kfir negotiations held indefinitely*

Jane's



> 11 November 2015
> 
> Argentine minister of defence Agustín Rossi had reached technical agreements with Israel to buy 14 IAI Kfir C.10 multirole fighters for the Argentine Air Force, but at the last minute the deal was put off for the next presidential administration.
> 
> According to various reports, the contract was thought to be worth about USD220-360 million. Given its magnitude for Argentina, Rossi decided to leave the contract for the next government.



Plus past articles on this possible deal:


FlightGlobal.com : Argentina to sign for AESA-equipped Kfir fighters


> Argentina is expected to sign a contract on 10 November covering the purchase of 14 Kfir Block 60 fighters. The nation's air force opted to acquire upgraded examples of the Israel Aerospace Industries-produced combat aircraft, which have been non-operational for two decades.
> 
> IAI had been offering a Block 60 version of the roughly 40-year-old Kfir design, powered by a GE Aviation J79 engine. The company says the powerplant will be supplied in a "zero-hour" condition after a complete overhaul, with replacement required after *1,600* flight hours.
> 
> ...





> August 01, 2015
> 
> 
> *Argentina buying 18 Israeli Kfir Fighter Planes*
> ...


----------

